# Siedler 4 im Multiplayer - Geschwindigkeit verändern?



## Maulwurf2005 (16. März 2008)

*Siedler 4 im Multiplayer - Geschwindigkeit verändern?*

Mahlzeit

da die Langeweile mich übermandte, fing ich mal wieder an, Siedler 4 (mein Lieblingssiedler) zu spielen (ich habe Gold Edition+ - also mit allem pipapo), und wollte gerade mit meinem Bruder ne Runde Multiplayer zocken (das erste mal Siedler 4 im Multiplayer^^). Doch bedauerlicherweise schläfert uns gerade dieses Spiel ein, da das ganze in normaler Geschwindigkeit, sprich slow Motion, abläuft. Nun zur frage: Gibt es eine möglichkeit, im Multiplayer die Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen? F12 oder die 1,2,3 Tasten, wie es beim Singleplayer geht, funktionieren ja leider nicht, und mit dem Tempo weiter zu spielen, ist grauenhaft.

Danke schon mal an alle, die mir helfen konnten (oder auch nicht)

Gruß
Maulwurf2005


----------

